# Prepare for testing



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I see a lot of this asked here. Well, my sons could not pass their driving exams let alone any other exams. So I will tell you all how I helped them pass their driving test. It even worked for me when I took my master plumbing, my class B state contractors test, and the building endorsement exam. 


First off, trying to remember everything in a book is retarded (Unless you have a photographic memory.) Dont even try it, you are wasting valuable time and effort. 

The human brain is a wonderful machine. It remembers EVERYTHING you see, smell, touch and taste. You can learn everything in every language about everything in the known universe and not even come close to filling your memories capacity. One brain holds thousands times the capacity of all the computers combined on this planet. 

So, what you need to do is stimulate your brain. 
lets use this short paragraph as an example. 
The car that ran the red light was red. The driver must have been asleep and did not see the light change color. He may have also been talking on his cell phone. Because of his ignorance the driver who he struck will be late for work

1) Read ONE sentence at a time
2) Does this sentence sound like a question that may be asked on the test? (The car that ran the red light was red) Why yes, it may be.
3) Do not look at the sentence, just take a pen and write it down in your own words. (It was a red car that ran the light)
4) Read the next one. Keep writing in your own words the sentence that sounds like testing material. 
5) After doing this for the whole thing put the book away. You dont need it now.
6) Get another sheet of paper. Write the sentence you wrote before onto the new paper in question form. (What color was the car that went through the red light?
7) Make the questions 2x what the test is. If the test is 100 questions make 200 questions. 
8) Put the other paper away and answer your test questions. 
9) Grade yourself. If you do not get 100, then repeat 3 through 8 again until you can answer all of them correctly. 
10) Go take the test. And yes, on multiple choice always go with what first popped in your head. 

The theory behind all this is that you stimulate your brain 3 times.
1 You read it
2 You wrote it in your own words
3 You answered your test so you read it again and wrote it again as well.

Hope this helps. It always has for me. I can about pass anything, even if I never done it in my life, give me time and a book and I can pass about any test. 

If you decide to try it, let me know how it worked for you.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Bill said:


> I see a lot of this asked here. Well, my sons could not pass their driving exams let alone any other exams. So I will tell you all how I helped them pass their driving test. It even worked for me when I took my master plumbing, my class B state contractors test, and the building endorsement exam.
> 
> 
> First off, trying to remember everything in a book is retarded (Unless you have a photographic memory.) Dont even try it, you are wasting valuable time and effort.
> ...


 I retain everything I read for 72 hours, including punctuation.

I also speed read.

If it weren't for those two variables I would have never passed my test.

I taught Code Compliance classes for over 15 years at the local Voc/Tech and the hardest part was teaching the kids to separate the brainiac from the rote.

Memorize first -- Understanding and putting into practical use what you just memorized comes later. 

It's a cynical way to approach learning things you will never put into practical use, to be sure, but it goes a long ways towards satisfying the licensing body's need to cover both the inane and the obscure in their testing processes.


----------

